# Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt



## TimoNRW (31 Dezember 2005)

habe unerwünschten Anruf erhalten auf Festnetz


30.12.05 12:45 Uhr Wir rufen Sie in wenigen Minuten zurück

30.12.05 12:47 Uhr Svenja Bauer, Kreuzfahrt-Schiffahrt gewonnen

Beworbene Rufnummer: 0900-3010102 (29 EUR Gebühren)


BNetzA gemeldet


----------



## rolf76 (31 Dezember 2005)

Diensteanbieter für die Nummer 0900 - 3 - 010102 ist nach Auskunft der BNA 
Legion Telekommunikation GmbH
Rather Str. 110 A
40476 Düsseldorf


----------



## TimoNRW (31 Dezember 2005)

Genau hab mich über w*w.legion.de übers Kontaktformular beschwert


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich zitiere mal die Bundesnetzagentur:



> Im Falle von 0900er Rufnummern ist der Zuteilungsnehmer auch gleichzeitig der letztverantwortliche Inhalteanbieter. Diese Rufnummern sind fest an einen Zuteilungsnehmer vergeben und können von diesem nicht weiterübertragen werden. Mit Hilfe der Suchmaschine erfahren Sie, wer für den über die 0900er Rufnummer angebotenen Dienst verantwortlich ist.



Ich würde mich nicht bei der Firma beschweren, sondern *über* die Firma bei der http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de. Weiterhin kannst Du Auskunft über die Daten fordern, die Legion über Dich speichert und deren Löschung verlangen. Ist die Auskunft nicht zufriedenstellend kann der NRW-Datenschutzbeauftragte eingeschaltet werden. 

Kreuzfahrten lassen sich, im Gegensatz zu Geldgewinnen, nicht so weit aufsplitten, daß jeder weniger als einen Euro gewinnt. Es dürfte sich um eine Verkaufsveranstaltung auf einem Schiff handeln. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## TimoNRW (31 Dezember 2005)

Hab ja bei der BnetzA diesmal meine Anschrift mit angegeben.

Warten wir ab was bzw ob ich eine Antwort bekomme


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Neues zum Fall:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 31. Dezember 2005.
> 
> ...


_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Meine Antwort:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bitte ich um Löschung meiner Daten für die Telefonnummer:

02524-XXXX

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus und hoffe auf eine rasche Bearbeitung.

Freundliche Grüße

XXX XXXX
XXXXX
XXXX XXXXXX


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Prompte Rückantwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX

wir werden die von Ihnen unten genannten Daten an unseren
Kunden weiterleiten, mit der Bitte diese schnellst möglich aus
der bestehenden Datenbank herauszunehmen.

Viele Grüße,

Ihr legion Team!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

Was ich an der Geschichte nicht verstehe: Es heißt doch immer, dass 0900er Nummern nicht untervermietet werden dürfen, 
sondern immer der eigentliche  (End)Betreiber registriert sein muß, man sollte die BNetzA daraufhin ansprechen,
ob diese Praxis von legion regelkonform ist. 

cp


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Ja genau das ist der Punkt, wenn dies wirklicht nicht regelkonform ist muss man das der BNetzA wirklich melden.

Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich das denen schreiben soll, vieleicht hilft jemand von euch mit?


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Habs per E-Mail der BNetzA erneut gemeldet mit den Hinweis der Vermietung dieser 0900er Rufnummer durch Legion


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

Grundlage sind § 67 Abs. 1 TKG 


			
				§ 67 Abs. 2 TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften *und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern* sicherzustellen. Insbesondere kann die Regulierungsbehörde bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen. Sie soll ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann in begründeten Ausnahmefällen Kategorien von Dialern verbieten; Einzelheiten des Verbotsverfahrens regelt die Regulierungsbehörde.


und die dementsprechend von der Bundesnetzagentur erlassenen

*Regeln für die Zuteilung von (0)900-Rufnummern für Premium Rate-Dienste * 

veröffentlicht im Amtsblatt der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post Nr. 16/2004, Verfügung 037/2004 vom 11.08.2004, Stand Oktober 2005 [pdf]



			
				http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/3841.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> *6. Auflagen*
> 
> *6.1 Verwendung der Rufnummer*
> a) ...
> ...



Ich verstehe diese Regelung so, dass der Zuteilungsnehmer einer 0900-Nummer diese "für einen Kunden nutzen" darf, sie also einem Dritten gegen Entgelt zur Nutzung überlassen darf, für einen Missbrauch aber *selbst* verantwortlich ist. Der Missbrauch durch einen Kunden kann dann zu einem Widerruf der Zuteilung führen. 

Fraglich ist dabei nur, wie die BNA dies handhabt (ich würde es so handhaben), insbesondere die Frage, wie weit der Zuteilungsnehmer einem Widerruf dadurch entgehen kann, dass er bei Kenntnis des Missbrauchs die Nutzung durch seinen Kunden unterbindet.

[Zur besseren Lesbarkeit weiter verkürzt.]


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

d.h also Legion arbeitet nicht regelkonform?


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

Eine Nutzung der zugeteilten 0900-Nummer durch den Zuteilungsnehmer *für einen Kunden* ist ja ausdrücklich *zulässig*. Es besteht keine Pflicht, die zugeteilte Nummer nur für sich selbst zu nutzen.

Fraglich ist nur, wie die BNA die eigene Verantwortung des Zuteilungsnehmers für das Verhalten des Kunden des Zuteilungsnehmers beurteilt. Wenn man dies sehr streng handhabt, würde man den Zuteilungsnehmer so behandeln, als ob er selbst die Nummer missbraucht hätte, was dann schnell zu einem Widerruf führen könnte. 

Man könnte die Regeln aber auch so anwenden, dass der Nutzungsnehmer nicht sofort für einen Missbrauch durch seinen Kunden einstehen muss, nach dem Motto "Kann ja jeder mal einen Ganoven als Kunden bekommen". Dann würde es wohl genügen, wenn der Zuteilungsnehmer ab Kenntnis den Missbrauch nach Kräften abstellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

Die Stellungnahme der BNetzA ist von durchaus von allgemeinem Interesse:
 Ganz so hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, dass hier wieder Nummern, in diesem  Fall 
sogar ins Ausland vermaggelt werden, bei denen  dann doch wieder kein Mensch weiß, 
ob das wirklich der Letzte in der Kette ist. Soweit ich übrigens auf den MP Seiten gelesen habe 
scheint man dort in gleicher Weise zu verfahren.

cp


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

Sollte die BNetzA sich bei mir melden werde ich dies hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte die Regeln aber auch so anwenden, dass der Nutzungsnehmer nicht sofort für einen Missbrauch durch seinen Kunden einstehen muss, nach dem Motto "Kann ja jeder mal einen Ganoven als Kunden bekommen". Dann würde es wohl genügen, wenn der Zuteilungsnehmer ab Kenntnis den Missbrauch nach Kräften abstellt.



Das lässt die alte Frage offen, die schon bei dem Hickhack über die Mitstörerhaftung der notorischen Vollpatienten des 0190er-Faxspam immer wieder gestellt wurde:

Welche Kriterien machen die "Kenntnis über den Missbrauch" zur "rechtsverbindlichen Kenntnis über den Missbrauch"?
Ab wann gilt "Kenntnis über den Missbrauch" als solche und ab welchen Schwellenwerten kann man dem Nummernvermieter gefahrlos unterstellen, das er diese Kenntnis erlangt hat, auch wenn er dies telefonisch/schriftlich verneint?

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (3 Januar 2006)

@TimoNRW

Könntest Du mir die Mail der Legion bitte per Forward an webmaster (A)dialerschutz.de zukommen lassen? Hintergrund meiner Bitte sage ich Dir gerne. 

Danke,

Sascha


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @TimoNRW
> 
> Könntest Du mir die Mail der Legion bitte per Forward an webmaster (A)dialerschutz.de zukommen lassen? Hintergrund meiner Bitte sage ich Dir gerne.
> 
> ...



Ist raus, möchte gerne meinen Beitrag zur Sicherheit leisten.

Teil mir aber trotzdem den Hintergrund mit


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

Also ist ein britischer Briefkasten  der 0900-Anbieter? 
Der Kölner Anwalt hk**.de ist ja wieder nur der Postempfänger - keine Ahnung von nichts...


----------



## rolf76 (4 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist ein britischer Briefkasten  der 0900-Anbieter?





			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131743#131743 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Antragsteller die Rufnummer im Rahmen einer Dienstleistung für einen Kunden nutzt, *ist einzig er* der Nutzer der Rufnummer und als solcher gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen und dem Anrufer für die rechtskonforme Nutzung der Rufnummer verantwortlich.



Der Antragsteller und Zuteilungsnehmer einer 0900-Nummer ist nach den Auflagen der Rufnummernvergabe für die rechtskonforme Nutzung der Rufnummer verantwortlich. Für einen Missbrauch der Rufnummer haftet also in jedem Fall der Zuteilungsnehmer gegenüber der BNA und gegenüber Verbrauchern.

*Fraglich ist jedoch, wer Vertragspartner einer über eine 0900-Nummer in Anspruch genommenen Dienstleistung wird. *Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs zu Vertragsschlüssen über Mehrwertdienste (siehe die Übersicht und Zitate bei Der Jurist) gelten sinngemäß folgende Grundsätze: 


			
				http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&Datum=2005&Sort=3&nr=33658&pos=10&anz=1734&Blank=1.pdf - BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vertrag über Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen kommt dadurch zustande, dass ein Mehrwertdiensteanbieter durch die Bereithaltung seiner Leistung im Telekommunikationsnetz eine Realofferte (Angebot) abgibt und der Anschlußnutzer (gegebenenfalls im Namen des Anschlußinhabers) diese Realofferte regelmäßig zumindest schlüssig durch die Anwahl einer bestimmten 0900-Nummer am Telefongerät oder am Computer annimmt (Annahme).
> Dadurch tritt neben den als Dauerschuldverhältnis zu qualifizierenden Telefondienstvertrag mit dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ein weiteres Rechtsverhältnis mit dem Anbieter eines Mehrwertdienstes hinzu.
> *Zwischen dem Anschlußnutzer und dem Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreiber kommt kein Vertrag zustande.* Wenn die Mitwirkung des Betreibers an der Herstellung der Verbindung zwischen dem Anschluß des Nutzers und dem Mehrwertdienst nach außen nicht deutlich wird, fehlt es bereits an einem erkennbaren Angebot. Der Anwahl einer Mehrwertdienstenummer ist auch nicht der objektive Erklärungswert zu entnehmen, daß der Nutzer nicht nur mit dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter, sondern auch mit dem Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreiber eine (entgeltliche) vertragliche Beziehung begründen will. Dem durchschnittlich verständigen und informierten Telefon- und Internetnutzer ist nicht bewußt, daß die Verbindung zu dem Mehrwertdienst durch zwischengeschaltete Leistungserbringer hergestellt wird, so dass seine Willenserklärung einen zwischengeschalteten Leistungserbringer regelmäßig nicht beinhaltet. Selbst wenn der Anschlußnutzer mit der Einbeziehung von Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreibern in die Verbindungskette rechnet, umfasst seine Willenserklärung nicht den Vertragsschluss mit Personen, die sich ihm als technisch notwendige Erfüllungsgehilfen des Mehrwertdiensteanbieters darstellen. *Der Anrufende will erkennbar nur mit einer Person einen Vertrag über die Nutzung der Mehrwertdienstenummer schließen.*


*Nach diesen Grundsätzen ist festzuhalten:*
Mit dem Netzbetreiber (Arcor, O2, DTAG etc.) kommt kein Vertrag über die Nutzung des 0900-PRD zustande.
Es kann nur entweder mit dem Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer (der nach den Vergabeauflagen zugleich Nutzer ist) oder mit dem Kunden des Zuteilungsnehmers ein Vertrag zustande kommen.
Das Vertragsrecht spricht für einen Vertrag mit demjenigen, der den hinter der Nummer stehenden Dienst bewirbt und die Leistung des Diensts verspricht. Auf denjenigen, der die Leistung verspricht, ist die Willenserklärung des Verbrauchers gerichtet. Demnach würde ein Vertrag ggf. nur mit dem Kunden des Zuteilungsnehmers zustandekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Und wenn es nun tatsächlic eine Kreuzfahrt gäbe, was wäre dann ? Alles in Ordnung oder sowieso Abzocke aus Prinzip ?
Optmist


----------



## sascha (4 Januar 2006)

Optimist schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es nun tatsächlic eine Kreuzfahrt gäbe, was wäre dann ? Alles in Ordnung oder sowieso Abzocke aus Prinzip ?
> Optmist



Das wirst Du noch heute Abend lesen in den News bei Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de.


----------



## dotshead (4 Januar 2006)

Optimist schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es nun tatsächlic eine Kreuzfahrt gäbe, was wäre dann ? Alles in Ordnung oder sowieso Abzocke aus Prinzip ?
> Optmist


Kann Rufnummern-PING  jemals in Ordnung sein?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=32
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=320


> Die 0190 ist tot, es lebe die 0900: Transparenter und verbraucherfreundlicher, so sollte die „neue“ Nummer eigentlich sein. Das war zumindest die Hoffnung der Politik. Doch die Realität sieht anders aus. Ein aktueller Fall zeigt: Bestimmte Anbieter greifen schon wieder tief in die Trickkiste, um Verbraucher mit den „neuen“ Nummern abzukassieren – und sich anschließend aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen. Doch die Bundesnetzagentur ist alarmiert. Sie prüft jetzt rechtliche Schritte.


es ist doch sehr schwer sich von "liebgewordenen" und "vertrauten" Methoden zu trennen...

cp


----------



## TimoNRW (4 Januar 2006)

Na hauptsache die besagte Firma steht in den nächsten Tagen nicht mit Pistole vor meiner Haustür  bzw. die Sache hat keine negativen Konsequenzen da ich ausbildungssuchend bin.


----------



## sascha (4 Januar 2006)

> die Sache hat keine negativen Konsequenzen da ich ausbbildungssuchend bin.



Keine Sorge, für Dich hat das Ganze garantiert keine negative Konsequenzen.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir werden Ihre Daten an unseren Kunden weiterleiten, mit der Bitte diese aus seiner Datenbank herauszunehmen. Hierfür würde ich Sie bitten, uns Ihre Kontaktdaten sowie Ihre Telefonnummer uns mitzuteilen.


Was soll das für eine Datenbank sein?

Das hört sich sehr falsch an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2006)

Schade, dass der Name der Firma nicht genannt ist. Nicht, dass ich danach fragen würde...


----------



## sascha (5 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass der Name der Firma nicht genannt ist. Nicht, dass ich danach fragen würde...



Die Frage ist überflüssig


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

Zu dieser ominösen Datenbank:

Normalerweise benötigen Firmen nicht Datenbanken über Personen, die nicht ihre Kunden sind. Datenbanken über Personen, die ihr Recht kennen und durch belästigende Anruf zu Beschwerden motiviert werden, benötigt auch nur eine Firma, die genau diese belästigenden Anrufe tätigt, aber ihr Risiko minimieren will.

Wenn nun der Mitverdiener und Weitervermieter auf der höheren Ebene weiß und dieses Wissen offen zugibt, dass der Nummernnutzer solche Datenbanken führt, dann gibt er nach meinem Verständnis auch zu, zu wissen, dass eben seine weitervermieteten Nummern missbräuchlich verwendet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst Du noch heute Abend lesen in den News bei Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de.



... wie versprochen, so umgesetzt ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

*was ist, wenn der Gewinn tatsächlich vorhanden ist*

Also, den Sachzusammenhang verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich angerufen werde und eine Kreuzfahrt gewinne - und als Gegenleistung 20 oder 30 Euro investiere, dann ist es sicher eine Gaunerei, wenn diese Kreuzfahrt nicht stattfindet. 
Wenn sie aber nun (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) tatsächlich wie versprochen in Anspruch genommen werden kann, dann ist es doch völlig in Ordnung - ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, so billig an eine Reise zu kommen. 

Die Datenbank muss zudem nicht prinzipiell unlauter sein, womöglich hat man ja irgendwo zugestimmt (z.B. bei einem Gewinnspiel oder ähnlichem). Wer kann das schon auf Anhieb ausschliessen ?

Thomas


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: was ist, wenn der Gewinn tatsächlich vorhanden ist*



			
				Thomas der Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie aber nun (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) tatsächlich wie versprochen in Anspruch genommen werden kann, dann ist es doch völlig in Ordnung - ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, so billig an eine Reise zu kommen.


Ansonsten glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann, den Osterhasen und dass der Klapperstorch die Babies bringt...

cp


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: was ist, wenn der Gewinn tatsächlich vorhanden ist*



			
				Thomas der Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datenbank muss zudem nicht prinzipiell unlauter sein, womöglich hat man ja irgendwo zugestimmt (z.B. bei einem Gewinnspiel oder ähnlichem). Wer kann das schon auf Anhieb ausschliessen ?


Irgendwo ist immer falsch und eine reine Schutzbehauptung der Telefondrücker. Ohne bestehenden Kundenkontakt sind Anrufe unzulässig.

Für die Kunden hat der Anbieter eine Datenbank. Für Nicht-Kunden braucht er keine.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: was ist, wenn der Gewinn tatsächlich vorhanden ist*



			
				Thomas der Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich angerufen werde und eine Kreuzfahrt gewinne - und als Gegenleistung 20 oder 30 Euro investiere, dann ist es sicher eine Gaunerei, wenn diese Kreuzfahrt nicht stattfindet.
> Wenn sie aber nun (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) tatsächlich wie versprochen in Anspruch genommen werden kann, dann ist es doch völlig in Ordnung - ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, so billig an eine Reise zu kommen.


Ist natürlich ein Ansatz - den Telefonbetrag investieren und danach die Kreuzfahrt gem. § 661a BGB einklagen ...
Wobei hierfür die Legionäre wohl nicht zuständig wären - so weit reichen die Telefonzuteilungsregelungen m.E. nicht ... :sad:


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: was ist, wenn der Gewinn tatsächlich vorhanden ist*



			
				Thomas der Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie aber nun (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) tatsächlich wie versprochen in Anspruch genommen werden kann, dann ist es doch völlig in Ordnung - ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, so billig an eine Reise zu kommen.



Ein Blick nach www.Gewinnbriefe.info zeigt, daß man hier sehr kreativ ist. Ich erwarte, daß man gleich zweimal abgezockt wird. Bei der Kreuzfahrt/Schiffahrt wird es sich um eine Verkaufsveranstaltung an Bord eines Schiffes handeln, der man nur schwimmend entkommt.

Aber Du kannst es einfach mal ausprobieren und Deine Erfahrungen berichten. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2006)

legion schrieb:
			
		

> Die legion ist für die Werbeaktivitäten ihrer Kunden genauso wenig verantwortlich, wie etwa die Deutsche Telekom für den Inhalt der auf ihren Telefonleitungen geführten Telefongespräche oder jedweder Werbeträger für die dort veröffentlichte Werbung (...)


Quelle: antispam-Forum


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

Die BNetzA sieht das wohl etwas anders:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13202


> Allein verantwortlich für einen etwaigen Missbrauch ist und bleibt derjenige,
> der bei der Bundesnetzagentur als Inhaber der Nummer registriert ist.
> Dieser sollte auch bei der Netzagentur gemeldet werden, wenn eine 0900-Nummer
> durch Spam beworben, oder in anderer Form für dubiose Geschäftsmethoden eingesetzt wird.


cp


----------



## rolf76 (6 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> legion schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In dem genannten Verfahren scheint es allein um *0190-Nummern* zu gehen. Die *hier* diskutierte Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Zuteilungsnehmers betrifft aber die Zuteilungsauflagen für *0900-Nummern*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mir schon klar... Insofern war mein posting etwas verwirrend hier, aber man darf ja hier öffentlich auch nicht alles schreiben, was man sich so denkt... Für mich passt die in Antispam verlinkte Geschichte wunderbar hier rein, weil :stumm: !!!

[Rest des postings verschoben nach hier]


----------



## rolf76 (6 Januar 2006)

_Posting dann ebenfalls verschoben. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132318#132318

@mods: Dieser Beitrag darf gerne gelöscht werden..._


----------



## TimoNRW (6 Januar 2006)

Hab heute den Fall schriftlich mit Aktenzeichen von der BundesNetzAgentur bekommen


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute den Fall schriftlich mit Aktenzeichen von der BundesNetzAgentur bekommen



Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## TimoNRW (6 Januar 2006)

Ja das der Fall halt eingegangen ist und die Sache nun bearbeitet wird....


----------



## TimoNRW (12 Januar 2006)

Hab nochmal an Legion geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> gemäß § 13, 13a Unterlassungsklagengesetz habe ich noch einige Fragen.
> 
> ...



Antwort steht aus


----------



## TimoNRW (12 Januar 2006)

Mail an den genannten Rechtsanwalt Herr .....



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> als Geschädigter von 0900-Rufnummernspam wurde mir von der Firma Legion Ihre Anwaltskanzlei als Ansprechpartner mitgeteilt.
> 
> ...



Antwort steht aus.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin interessiert es mich für wie viele verschiedene Firmen Sie bei Legion als Ansprechpartner auftreten?


Fragen kann man ja aber ob man wegen sowas dann überhaupt eine Antwort erhält ist mehr als fraglich.



			
				TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Inwieweit sind hier die Geldwäsche-Bestimmungen anwendbar?


Fragst Du das etwa jemanden, den Du für in diesem Zusammenhang für ein Delikt als verdächtig hältst? Das ist schon ziemlich dreist.


----------



## Qoppa (12 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> TimoNRW schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ich finde das eher subtil   

Vor allem da bei Geldwäsche ja "Leichtfertigkeit" eine Rolle spielt, und dann auch wie man dann reagiert ("tätige Reue") ...


----------



## TimoNRW (13 Januar 2006)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> der Rechtsanwalt [edit]  ist bevollmächtig Fragen und Beschwerden für die
> Maxim Marketing zu bearbeiten.
> ...



_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10_


----------



## dieter_w (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich an der Geschichte nicht verstehe: Es heißt doch immer, dass 0900er Nummern nicht untervermietet werden dürfen,
> sondern immer der eigentliche  (End)Betreiber registriert sein muß, man sollte die BNetzA daraufhin ansprechen,
> ob diese Praxis von legion regelkonform ist.
> cp



@ Captain Picard:

Hallo, leider habe ich diesen Thread erst heute gefunden.
Der hier von TimoNRW beschriebene Anruf erfolgte offensichtlich noch im Jahr 2005. Da war eine Untervermietung der 0900 offensichtlich noch "gesetzeskonform" (wenn man dieses Wort für diesen [.....] überhaupt gebrauchen kann).
Ich kann einen komplett identischen Fall für die Nummer 0900-3010108 beschreiben.
Das mir vom Letztverantwortlichen für diese Rufnummer vorliegende Schreiben wurde an den hier im Forum kritisierten Stellen modifiziert, d.h., ****** nutzt dieses Forum zur Weiterbildung:

bei TimoNRW: 





> ...Die von Ihnen genannte Rufnummer 0900 - 3010102 ist im Besitz von legion Telekommunikation GmbH und ist an die unten genannte Firma vermietet...



bei mir: 





> Wir sind kein Netzbetreiber, sondern realisieren für unsere Kunden Dienste auf unseren Sprachcomputern. Uns wurde zur
> Realisierung solcher Dienste die von Ihnen genannte Rufnummer von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt. Wir realisieren im
> Auftrag unserer Kunden deren Dienste unter anderem unter der genannten Rufnummer.
> 
> ...



bei TimoNRW: 





> ... wir werden die von Ihnen unten genannten Daten an unseren Kunden weiterleiten, mit der Bitte diese schnellst möglich aus
> der bestehenden Datenbank herauszunehmen.



bei mir: 





> Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre Adressdaten und Telefonnummer mit, damit wir diese zur Löschung an unseren Kunden
> weiterleiten können und Sie zukünftig keine weiteren Anrufe erhalten.



Tschüss.
Dieter



> P.S.: Die englische Maxim hat vor kurzem umfirmiert. Und zwar hat sie sich einen zur zünftigen Kreuzfahrt besser passenden Namen gegeben: Maximal Travel Limited ...



_Wort editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dieter_w (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*

Hab' keine Ahnung, ob es zum Thema passt, aber vielleicht hat jemand  'ne Idee, was man mit diesen Maschinchen schönes anstellen könnte:

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dieter_w (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*



> _[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_



Wie kriege ich den Link hier "legal" gepostet? Ich vermute stark, dass der von allgemeinem Interesse sein könnte.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriege ich den Link hier "legal" gepostet? Ich vermute stark, dass der von allgemeinem Interesse sein könnte.


Schick mal per PN.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*

In einem Anruf einer Legion - Anrufmaschine war mitgeteilt worden, der "Gewinn" könne auch bei MMC, Postfach 10 39 64, 40030 Düsseldorf, angefordert werden.

Weil das die Postfachadresse der Fa. Mediacall direct GmbH, Cimberbstr. 14, 40545 Düsseldorf ist, habe ich also diese Firma zur Zahlung aufgefordert.

Überraschend gab es tatsächlich eine Antwort: Anstelle eines Schecks gab es aber nur einen "Reisegutschein", das Schreiben wurde in Düsseldorf aufgegeben. Als Absender des Schreibens wird genannt:

Maximal Premium Club
Travel Service Germany
Postfach 10 39 64

40210 Düsseldorf

www. maximaltravel.com

Eine Service - Hotline (0180 - 533 5535) ist auch angegeben. Wer da anruft, bekommt zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit von der Telefonstimme gesagt, dass das "Serviceteam" leider überlastet ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> www. maximaltravel.com





			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Maximal Travel Ltd.
> 8 Portland Place
> Pritchard Street
> Bristol BS2 8RH
> Great Britain


mhhh...
deckt sich nur  grob mit der Domainregistrierung 


> registrant-organization: Maxim Marketing + Consulting Ltd.
> registrant-street1: Lawer Bristal Rd.
> registrant-pcode: BA2 3BH
> registrant-city: Bath / Robson Tayler
> registrant-ccode: GB


----------



## dieter_w (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Anruf einer Legion - Anrufmaschine


Die da ???
hxxp://www. voicerobots.de/DE/solutions_audiotext.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kreuzfahrt Schiffahrt*

_[Anonyme Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. Ein Bericht zu Vorgängen ohne Bezug zur Vorgeschichte ist wenig sinnvoll. Behauptungen ohne Beleg sind wertlos. (bh)]_


----------

